
Payout.py - A Startup Equity Simulator - icey
https://code.google.com/p/startupequitysimulator/source/browse/trunk/payout.py
======
pierrefar
Very nice. Can you turn it into a web app, say on Google App Engine?

Could be a fun thing to play with, in addition to the ability to tweak the
code and play "what if" games.

------
skmurphy
This is very cool, it would be neat to tie this to a term sheet
generator/calculator and show the impact of different clauses and possible
events.

